# Northern Ireland Girls ~ Part 12



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

New home, happy chatting


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooh a nice new home.


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

yay!!! bookmarking x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

New Home Yay  Bookmarking


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello


----------



## frenchie100 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello all u lovely ladies! I have registered with this site and I log on now and then to see how everyones getting on but I don't really know how to navigate about very much    Just wanted to ask if anyone has tried Maya Massage and have there been any successes with it? Any response is greatly appreciated x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi to everyone in our new home 
Sorry Frenchie I can't help - never heard of Maya massage before.
Jilly - how are you feeling today?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Rosecat

Feeling not 2 bad still having cramps & twinges but thankfully no bleeding.
Frenchie, there is girl on here that does go and from what i gather she finds it brilliant.Welcome hun 

Jillyhen


----------



## frenchie100 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Rosecat & Jillyhen


Thanks for the replies, I might give it a go anyway at this stage you wud just try anything! I hope everyone's keeping well. X


----------



## snowflake81 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering apart from Folic Acid should I be taking vitamins like a multivitamin? or something just to increase chances?  I will try anything.....  Do you ladies take anything else?


Thanks


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Snowflake

Most people take multi vitamins as well.  I take pregnacare which contains 400mg folic acid as well so you only need the one.  DH takes wellman vitamins to help improve sperm quality.  It doesnt do any harm even though no issues with swimmers, but you want to get best quality possible.  Good luck for starting again.

Hi frenchie welcome to the site.  Like Jillyhen said someone on here has definitley tried it and thought it was good.  You might also want to look into acupuncture.

Big hello to everyone else!

Boo
xxx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

How did i miss northern ireland girls part 11


----------



## No2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi All
Just wondering if the NHS waiting list has reduced any.  I was added to the rfc NHS & private list in March 2012 for ICSI and wondered how long I have to wait.  The waiting is so annoying.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

No2

Im sorry i cant help you.. I take you are on your 2nd go??

Jillyhen


----------



## frenchie100 (Jun 15, 2011)

Good morning everyone

Boo thanks for the info, I decided to book an appointment anyway - don't think I have anything to lose. Have been doing Acupuncture for the passed year and I did think it helped me relax but that was it so I think I will take a break from it for a while.

Snowflake Just like Boo I have been taking Pregnacare and I don't think it can do any harm, we just need to keep trying ur best to be as healthy as we can be!

Jillyhen I have been reading your posts and I hope things are going well for you - I will say a Prayer for u (on my phone so not sure how to do the wee fingers crossed thing,lol!)

MissE seen u updated ur signature and a BIG congrats is definately in order. I hoe everything is going well for u x

Hello to everyone else and fingers crossed for more BFP's xx


----------



## No2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi
First child was natural. No problems. This time secondary unexplained infertility.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi
Aw no2 thats so frustrating. I think the waiting list is still a year.. You will prob get a letter in dec/jan time
Thats why we are having problems


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Jilly hen remember me from old how you keeping havent been here in ages just popped on to see if i knew anyone


----------



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Girls!!!

Bookmarking this topic, been offline for a while and I come back and you are all on a new one   

Hope everyone is keeping well??


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Bazinga

Good to hear from you. What's happen with you?  Are you due back to Dr for review?

Boo


----------



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Boo333 said:


> Hi Bazinga
> 
> Good to hear from you. What's happen with you? Are you due back to Dr for review?
> 
> Boo


Not due back until October! Keeping the PMA up that I won't need to go back


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey all,

Just wondering did anyone see this post? Looks interesting...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

N. Ireland Fertility Info Day - Sat 20 October - Early bird bookings now!!
« on: 1/08/12, 12:32 »
Booking forms now available for Information Day
Saturday 20 October 2012
(Early Bird discount - now available at £5.00!!)
 An opportunity to listen to and speak to fertility experts
Wide range of speakers and exhibitors under one roof offering advice information and support
Discreet venue, no name badges or photos
Opportunity to meet others in similar circumstances
General topics include: New Developments in research/treatments Nutrition Managing emotions/stress Ovulation problemsMale infertility and others Optional seminars include:Group 1A. Managing stressB. Embryologists roleC. Donor issues Group 2D. Fertility Nurses roleE. Fertility InvestigationsF. Employment rights/issues If you are interested in attending please phone the I N UK Head Office (Mon-Fri 9-5pm) to pay and book over the phone - Free phone 0800 008 7464 or phone 02890-825564/email [email protected] to get a booking form via email or in the post.  Look forward to seeing you there Best wishes Sharon Davidson
 
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi 

Shenagh are you thinking about going?

Bazinga good for you re PMA!  Good luck for trying naturally.

Boo


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey ladies,
Haven't been on the northernireland thread in ages!!!! Just a quick question... Don't know why this hadn't occurred to me before but, we're on the Nhs waiting list for our 1 funded ivf and are going to self fund with origin in the meantime, now here's the silly question... If we are successful with origin we lose our Nhs funded go right??
D


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

nope    

Not sure what they do with your place on the waiting list but you still get to use it.


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Really? That's good to know,
Good luck for tomorrow Hun, I follow the cycling thread so really routing for you xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

according to the press origin are closed for investigation of unsafe practice i stand corrected if this is not true and also from my understanding you never lose your free nhs place


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi sunny,
I dont think they're closed. I was actually speaking to them this morning re test results. They were closed temporarily a month or so back, still not 100% sure what the whole thing was about, something to do with investigations into them not keeping records in order for patients who had been overstimmed. They are however open and according to their website, they are taking new patients and continuing treatment for existing patients. Anyone else have more of an idea what the deal is with them? 

Bazinga.. you still out there? long time no speaky 

D


----------



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

duckybun said:


> Bazinga.. you still out there? long time no speaky
> 
> D


Still about, just nothing new to say   Feels like ground hog day atm! Waiting for the witch to show her face so hormonal and cross 

Something bad did happen the other evening (its in my blog) don't really want to write it out again, still feeling raw!

How's you?


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

bazinga!!! you poor love, that is the most cruel thing to have done, I'd be a total wreck as well. Had an acquaintance tell me i was glowing the other day and the for some reason she felt the need to reach out and rub my belly and asked if there was something I wasn't telling her!!! WTF seriously? And I'm not exactly carrying any extra pounds so I don't even know where that one came from. People just have no ****ing idea so they? sending you cyber buns and icecream
x


----------



## Dreams2012 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi girls just wondering anyone starting ivf? I'm day 3 down regulating at origin.


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Dreams2012

Most people post on the current cyclers thread when doing ivf.  You'll find more people to chat to on it re ivf specifically.  Best of luck with your cycle sweetie.


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi girls

I have just joined the site. After TTC for just over 2 yrs and nothing happening we got checked out, hubbie has very low sperm count and we have been advised ICSI is our best route.

Had a few weeks now for the news to sink in so now we want to get things moving... the waiting is horrible, seems to be the only thing i ever think about.

We are on the NHS waiting list but are going to try a cycle at Origin in the meantime. Just wondered what experiences anyone has had at Origin as we haven't been that impressed so far... staff and everything are lovely but the admin side of things seems to let them down, they say they have posted stuff but it doesn't arrive and we have to chase them about appointments.

Thanks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

HI Alana

just saw you post and was actually up at Origin yday, There was something about clinic during summer but as far as I made out is was admin, not their actual practice. Consultant yday was very professional

This is my third visit. First was IUI and was sucesssful, second was IVF and again was successful. This time looks like ICSI( hubby sample not good). I suppose the fact we have gone again shows our faith in them.I have always found them very good but suppose ive had positive outcome. 

I would just say whatever you decide to do you just have to have faith.

We probably being a bit greedy but if had my was would fill the house. Thsi is def last time tho!!!

Not sure if this helps, Hope it does

Nonnie


----------



## dimples31 (Oct 18, 2012)

hi girls was just wondering has anyone had a possitive result with the rfc test they give u and a nwgative one with clear blue as i have and i am confused which to believe the last two weeks feel like a liftime now i still dont know for deffo if i am or not the clinic says theyre test was positive even tjo i had a faint line in window b and a dark line in c they r booking me in for a scan in three weeks


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Dimples

It might set your mind at ease to do another HPT as time goes on there should be more HCG( the hormone the test detects) so you would get a clearer idea as to the result.  I bled at 9 days past ET also and am now 11 weeks preg. Wishing you good luck   Bleeding is not always a bad sign.  When I rang the RFC they told me unless it was full AF not to worry. xx


----------



## dimples31 (Oct 18, 2012)

thank u yellow hope i think i will take another test and congrates on ur sucess good luck


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

Bump to get this thread started again hopefully 🙂🙂


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi kellsbells you starting a new tx??


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

hi Kellbells, when is your tx? I'm booked for beginning of April. Travelling to Cyprus for tx so starting early to get everything booked and in place. Goodluck to you 

Merry Christmas to everyone and may 2016 be full of babydust


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I'm starting stimms tomorrow girls. Anybody else starting soon?


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

hey ladies

hope you are keepin ok

i am in between cycles - just had my second lap and waiting to recover 

good luck patbaz  and amber-ruby


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks kellsbells. I have my trigger tonight 😱


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

ahh very exciting - what clinic are you with?


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I'm with GCRM this time in Belfast. So we will see how things go!


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

oh really! how have you found them?  im thinking of doing a multi cycle there if this next one fails x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

I'm actually doing a multi cycle at the minute. So far I have no complaints. Everyone is very nice and very professional. They're always happy to answer any questions and you never feel rushed. I'll let you know about ec it's how I measure a clinic lol as I've had some bad experiences lol


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

ah fingers crossed- is the multi cycle one very expensive then? cant see anything on price :S


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

We are doing ICSI and our initial consult bloods scan and semen analysis and drugs werent included. But once you start tx all scans bloods etc are included. The multicycle cost for ICSI was £7100 and that includes any fet if we are lucky enough to have Frosties. Any questions ask away x


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

wow thats brilliant  

let me know how you get on xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

A wee update from me I've been testing for a couple of days (naughty me) and it looks like     It's very early days and I've been here before but for now happy to be pregnant


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Woohoo Pat!! Biggest congrats ever! So happy for you. I know you're worried about the tesco test but different tests can give such different results. With dd2 I was getting positives really early on with first response but not so much as a sniff of a line with a different brand! Even when id had the pregnancy confirmed by GCRM and my hcg was pretty high, I still didn't get a line on the other brand!!! I just threw them in the bin after that! When's your blood test? You got a positive pretty early on so there is def some good stuff going on in there! I know its hard for you to believe it's all going to be ok but just take one day at a time x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hey sparkle heart. Thanks a million. I've been getting bfp since 6dp3dt so cautiously optimistic lol. Blood test is on Wednesday and I will be 13dp3dt but am at GP tomorrow so hoping she will do beta for me before then as I am not sure if gcrm does a 48 hr repeat so would be good to have an early beta to see how things are doubling.


----------

